# BB90 for Campy 10 UT Cranks



## TheHamster (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello,

I am considering a new frame with BB90 integrated BB. Are bearings available for Campy Record 10 UT cranks for BB90? Will the crank spindles fit as they are? Any help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Madone Campagnolo BB spacer kit


----------

